# Drybrushing over red armour?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm painting up an IG Platoon and since highlighting isn't my strongpoint, I want to try drybrushing the armour edges on the shoulder pads, chest plate and helmet which are red. Would Changeling pink be good for this or do I need to use some sort of red colour?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I've found that going the other way around works pretty well.

Lets say you want red edged white. Then coat the whole mini in red first. Then drybrush a layer of grey, then a layer of white. What you'll find happens is the red edges remain but the bulk of the mini is white.

My local GW shop painter took me through this and the mini turned out not too bad.


----------



## pb97613 (Apr 2, 2012)

if it is red armour you are after, your highlight should be a reddish orange. with the red base, an orange highlight, you can then just wash the model to help blend the red and orange together.

Pink for the highlight might be an interesting look, but I'm not sure it's the one you are after (assuming you are going for a more "Blood Angel" look with the armour


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

have you tried something like Blazing orange (old citadel paint) or a mix of orange and red like pb said. I definately wouldn't go for changeling pink for highlights on red armour


----------



## Rik_Biel (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree with the comments that you want a shade of orange highlight.

Here's a random red space marine I did - just felt like painting a red marine one day.
It was not dry brushed - but edge highlighted - you can see the colour variance best in the "flash" pic










Remember when you dry brush - the colour you are using will coat the flat areas - it's really only the crevices that will be left. You could try dry brushing with your orange highlight - but then going over the areas you don't want so light with the red again - almost like a reverese edge highlighting process.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Either (old colour names) Blazing Orange is good for over mid red, or Bronzed flesh over mid- to lighter red. Knock it back down with a red glaze afterwards and you're laughing.

Also, if you are doing large flat areas: rather than drybrushing, coat your brush as you would to drybrush, but when you wipe the paint off flatten the brush. Then just go over the edges using the wide part of the flat, and it will edge the sections nicely without coating the big area of the armour.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a thought you could drybrush with orange and then just give a a red glaze with something like bloodletter to tone down the orange on the flat areas


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

True, but if the entire thing is orange with a red glaze, there will be no highlights. Glazes by their natures are used on entire areas, and leaving highlights by glazing around them is harder than just drybrushing a highlight...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just buy the Hexos pale sun dry citadel paint and you can dry brush red all day long.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I also found that edge highlighting with (old paints) Vomit Brown, then washing with Baal Red (based on Blood Red armour), deepened the Blood Red and made the Vomit Brown a nice light orange colour.


----------

